# 1971 14 hp b/s horizontal----no rev



## badperformance (Jan 2, 2009)

1971 sears ss14 lawn tractor. replaced coil to get fire. was not running when bought. 14 hp b/s updraft carb horizontal crank engine. will start but will not rev up. sounds like it fires every three seconds. no matter where throttle lever is. fuel problem? is that little box before carb a fuel pump? help


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like a problem with your points, your not getting spark on every rotation. For its age I wouldn't rule out a carburetor issue just yet.


----------



## badperformance (Jan 2, 2009)

been converted to solid state and i replaced coil prior because of no spark


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

See if it will start on a prime. Shoot a *small *amount of ether in the carb. and try to start it. Yes, it could be fuel as you mentioned - could be stale.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

sounds like a spark issue more than a carb issue, unless the carb is set so rich its making it run like that


----------



## revbassman (Jan 2, 2009)

*revbassman*

If it is like a car you might need to reset your plug gap to electronic


----------

